# My Heart Baby Quilt



## AnnaPearlsAttic (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought I might share pictures of a baby quilt I made for my sweet great niece, Cadence.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-16gic58jFJI/ULKrsOOvJQI/AAAAAAAAALk/irWzMgwoQYY/s1600/DSCF0535.JPG


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Real pretty! I bet she loves it!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is really nice! I love the soft colors, and it looks so puufy! Makes you want to snuggle.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful.....sewn with the greatest ingredient of all...LOVE


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

What a lucky little niece....


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's really nice. It looks like a lot of work, too


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow that is beautiful! she will love it


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love those hearts!


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome quilt! AND Cadence is very original and beautiful name.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A "stack and wack"? Looks great, cuddly and fun.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Extremely nice ! I have to do one for a grand nephew -"here comes trouble" is his temporary name - so the shower invite says !!! s


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very sweet quilt. Nice job!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very pretty..hearts but just a little different.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love it!


----------

